# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة ال جى (LG Hardware) مساعدة :  lg g3 d855 مساعدة

## weld khemisset

*المرجو مساعدة أخواني أشتريت هاتف lg g3 وبعد استخدام وجدت مشكلة توقف البرامج و تم بطئ في هاتف و بعدها انطفاء 
البرامج التي تتوقف تقريبا كل البرامج حتى برامج الأساسية للاندرويد ك اعدادت و home 
المرجو المساعدة بالحلول*

----------

